# Bootbares Tool das Image von Festplatten Partition erstellt / aufspielt?



## beyoNd (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo an alle  

kennt einer von euch ein Tool mit welches ich auf ein USB-Stick "Installieren" kann um von diesem zu Booten und dann mit diesem Tool ein Image einer Festplatten partition oder der Ganzen Festplatte erstellen kann bzw dieses dann wieder mit dem Tool aufspielen zu können. Freewäre würde bevorzugt werden.

grüße beyoNd


----------



## michaelwengert (8. Februar 2011)

Versuch mal Clonezilla http://clonezilla.org/clonezilla-live.php

Hier die Anleitung zum installieren auf nen USB Stick http://clonezilla.org/liveusb.php


----------



## beyoNd (10. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab mir das Tool Heruntergeladen, leider bekomm ich keine Bootbare Version auf meinen USB Stick...

Bin nach der Methode aus deinem Link vorgegangen (Tuxboot ) leider ist der USB-Stick nach wie vor nicht Bootbar...  

Der Stick ist in Fat32 Formatiert... 
8GB Speicher 
Eine Partition..


Hast du das schonmal hinbekommen ? 



liebe grüße beyoNd


----------



## michaelwengert (11. Februar 2011)

Ja...Bei mir hat das funktioniert...
Bin mir aber nicht sicher über welchen der Wege ich es gemacht habe...ist schon ne weile her

Probiers mal mit der manuellen Version...


----------



## beyoNd (14. Februar 2011)

Funktioniert leider auch nicht  

Weißt du noch welches Betriebssystem du benutzt hast und es Bootbar zu machen ?


----------



## michaelwengert (15. Februar 2011)

Habe es eben mal mit Windows 7 probiert...da funktioniert es.
Aber nicht wenn man die .bat direkt anklickt.

1. Die Zip auf den USB stick entpacken
2. Eingabeaufforderung als "Administrator ausführen"
3. Auf den USB Stick wechseln (cd X: )
4. In den Ordner wechseln (cd utils\win32)
5. makeboot.bat starten
6. fertig


----------



## beyoNd (16. Februar 2011)

Das wundert mich jetzt bei mir Funktioniert das nicht... 

Ist zwar ein "Alter" USB-Stick aber naja müsste ja normal gehen.... oder?
Der "TestRechner" ist ein HP-Envy17 1010eg der erst ein Halbes Jahr alt ist... normal müsste es funktionierten....
aber auch wenn ich nach deiner Beschreibung vorgehe bekomme ich es nicht zum Laufen....
Welche Version hast du denn von Clonezilla runtergeladen die **** die i686 oder welche ? 
vll liegt es auch an dem USB-Stick...  ich werde es mal mit einem anderem Versuchen und Rückmeldung geben..

gruß beyoNd


----------



## michaelwengert (17. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab diese Version runtergeladen clonezilla-live-1.2.6-59-i686.zip 

Hast du bei dem Rechner eingestellt das er auch von dem Stick bootet? Vielleicht ist die Bootreihenfolge falsch eingestellt.
Schau das mal im BIOS nach


----------



## beyoNd (17. Februar 2011)

Ich habe es jetzt bootbar bekommen...   

Es lag daran das ich einen USB 3.0 Port an meinem Rechner hab, dieser aber Treiber benötigt die ja beim Booten noch nicht geladen werden... 

Als ich dann den USB-Stick statt nur aus langeweile mal in einen anderen Port gesteckt habe funktioniert es ^^ 

naja aber trozdem vielen dank für deine Hilfe 
ich schäme mich für so eine  Lapalie 

danke aber für deine Hilfe   

lg


----------

